# the lowly CAMP AXE.



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 9, 2013)

i dont think i am alone in this group. i like all things "sharp". i am outdoorsy, and i hunt and fish. i just recently picked myself up a great axe. a local store was closing, and i went to look at their japanese kitchen knives. they had everything. chisels..and AXES. everything was razor sharp. i have been contemplated using an axe to assist in the butchering of large animals. so i got an axe. a GRANSFOR Bruks small forest axe. it is super sharp! i touched it up and it could shave my leg. i immediately used it to dispatch my non egg laying hens. (best broth ever!). i fell in love. using a cleaver to lop off heads took more strength in my swing. just dropping the small axe, plop off the heads. i usually get a free hog every year. taking off the ribs will get interesting. made in Sweden, using 100 year old thinking. this thing is hammered out by a blacksmith. i even know which one because he stamped his initials into the tool. i am going into the wilderness for a week looking for native trout soon. i just ordered a small hatchet from a competitor. also from Sweden..also hammered out by a smitty! a Wetterlings! i am going to pack it in, and just bring a tiny knife. my campfire chores will be a joy.

any other axe fans out there?


----------



## Canadian (Feb 9, 2013)

I have the scandinavian forest axe, which is 3/4 length. I carry it along with a tommi puukko.


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 9, 2013)

My favorit axe is a Stihl with a black composite handle. It's light and it rocks for blazing a trail through Cedars.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a couple Hatchets both old & new.I can remember when I was a small kid my father chopping off chicken heads wt. a Hatchet.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a thing for axes, hatchets, & tomahawks - probably my first sharp edged loves.

Nice score!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 9, 2013)

These are mine. I forged them out about 20 years ago. I think I used a truck leaf spring for one and for the poll axe I used something off of an old tractor or something. First and only axes I ever made. Hand carved Hickory handles. I have used these to chop small trees, skin and dress ELK, DEER, PIGS, AND BEEVES. Damn, I know how to make a lot of stuff. lol I haven't gone hunting in years so, they sit in a box with a bunch of other pretty cool stuff I made.


----------



## RobinW (Feb 10, 2013)

Being a Swede i obviously have to have a soft spot for the Gränsfors Bruks axes. They are a thing of functional beauty. I believe the bruk had a close call with bankrupcy a while back. Reinvented themselves as high end axe makers and that worked out well.
Myself i am ashamed to say that i mainly use Fiskars axes with plastic handles.

Hmmmmm, maybe i should dig through the parents old stashes, chanses are pretty good there might be a Gränsfors there somewhere from way before this day....


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 10, 2013)

i'm jealous of your skills sachem


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow son those are really nice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 10, 2013)

sacham..that is cool!!

homemade is best!

i tinkered with my GB axe this morning and got it to here:

i didnt try to shave my leg with it. heheh.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 10, 2013)

RobinW said:


> Being a Swede i obviously have to have a soft spot for the Gränsfors Bruks axes. They are a thing of functional beauty. I believe the bruk had a close call with bankrupcy a while back. Reinvented themselves as high end axe makers and that worked out well.
> Myself i am ashamed to say that i mainly use Fiskars axes with plastic handles.
> 
> Hmmmmm, maybe i should dig through the parents old stashes, chanses are pretty good there might be a Gränsfors there somewhere from way before this day....



Just ordered a Gransfors Bruks Hand Hatchet:happymug:


----------



## sudsy9977 (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5679-Gardening-Tools-from-Japan?highlight=Sickle

Here is my small hatchet I got from Dave....it's awesome to say the least!.....ryan


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 10, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> Just ordered a Gransfors Bruks Hand Hatchet:happymug:



hahhaha..you are going to love it.

i have a Wetterlings Wildlife Hatchet on the way..the competition of the axe you just ordered.!!:wink:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 13, 2013)

My Gansfors Bruks Hatchet came in,like the profile of the steel head.Have not sharpened it yet,because the handle needs work first.It is pretty rough,on inside curve very rough.No big deal,my 1" belt can smooth it out.Actually has some nice grain.Pob. will sand it to at least 1K.

I have seen the same thing wt. some carbon Machete I have & wt some cheaper forged carbon knives,it is almost like they put some good steel in it,go lax on the handle maybe figuring if you don't like it,you can finish it up nice.That's cool wt. me,I like sprucing up handles,I'm sure I am not the only one who fixes up handles that need some TLC.:thumbsup:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 13, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> My Gansfors Bruks Hatchet came in,like the profile of the steel head.Have not sharpened it yet,because the handle needs work first.It is pretty rough,on inside curve very rough.No big deal,my 1" belt can smooth it out.Actually has some nice grain.Pob. will sand it to at least 1K.
> 
> I have seen the same thing wt. some carbon Machete I have & wt some cheaper forged carbon knives,it is almost like they put some good steel in it,go lax on the handle maybe figuring if you don't like it,you can finish it up nice.That's cool wt. me,I like sprucing up handles,I'm sure I am not the only one who fixes up handles that need some TLC.:thumbsup:



cool!! they dont hide the hammer marks. they pride themselves on the old blacksmith ideals. i left mine rough..

i hack a few things, and i expect it to get uglier.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeh I like the steel, the rough forged look,but the wood handle needs some work,should look nice when I finish it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 13, 2013)

i cant wait until you are done!!

my Wetterlings Axe shows up at work on friday. bummer i WAS going to call in sick..cough cough. dangit! 

i do expect the wetterlings to be pretty rough looking. whatever..i'll take it up to the sierras on a backpack trip. i am gonna try to clean a trout with it. ahhaha.


----------



## KVacc (Mar 2, 2013)

Check out Autine by John Neeman....Awesome axes.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 5, 2013)

KVacc said:


> Check out Autine by John Neeman....Awesome axes.



thinking about ordering a boot knife from the man. his new website is not good. 

he old company, man..great website. great axes. i "need" a forest axe, but my wife would kill me with it.


----------



## KVacc (Mar 5, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> thinking about ordering a boot knife from the man. his new website is not good.
> 
> he old company, man..great website. great axes. i "need" a forest axe, but my wife would kill me with it.



The old website is much better. I had John (Autine) make a double bit axe for me, you can see it on his fb page.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 9, 2013)

KVacc said:


> The old website is much better. I had John (Autine) make a double bit axe for me, you can see it on his fb page.




i'm jealous!! i am in email contact with John about making me a damascus hunting knife. this is gonna hurt ($)


----------



## rdpx (Mar 12, 2013)

I have the same one. 
It is a thing of beauty.




boomchakabowwow said:


> so i got an axe. a GRANSFOR Bruks small forest axe.


----------

